# Karl Urban reprises LoTR !!



## fadhatter (Dec 8, 2008)

the dude cant act but this movie has so many images that makes it a perfect LOL

we have the forest scene, the mountain hike scene and even the Path of the Dead scene that Peter Jackson's imagination had no clue about....


Too much CGI killed Peter Jackson

Pathfinder 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0446013/



> A Viking boy left behind on the shores of North America is taken into a North American Indian tribe . When the Vikings arrive again 15 years later with no apparent purpose other than to try to kill all the Indians that they can & take their land , no one but the white man is capable of fighting back in any way.


----------



## Mike (Dec 8, 2008)

And this movie was just flippin' terrible.


----------

